# Track bike for tall rider?



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I ride a 63/63 center to center road bike. Any suggestions for a track bike? This will be used for velodrome riding. Aero isn't a big consideration.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

I would say to contact Dave Tiemeyer but I know he closed up his shop in April. 

Custom may be your best bet. Don Walker (formerly in Indy, now in Louisville) has done many very nice custom track bikes. He's the primary mover/shaker behind the NAHBS.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

In the custom world, Tom over at Spectrum and Eric at Winter are two builders I favor. I really dig their stuff, but that is as much about my sensibilities as anything else. If you're seriously considering custom work poke around online for a while. Check out the folks at Velocipede Salon, the Framebuilders' Collective, and the Framebuilding Forum on our sister site, MTBR.

The only other suggestion I have is to consider how much difference one to two centimeters makes. It wouldn't be difficult at all to swallow that difference in a longer stem and raising the saddle. Naturally it's ideal to start with a frame that fits you perfectly. That said, if you can find a frame built with a 62cm top tube, extending the stem from 110mm to 120 won't drastically alter the handling.

Not knowing your budget, it's difficult to make recommendations for brands and models. If you're going for a blingy brand name and carbon everyting it's possible to spend more than a full custom build up from Yamaguchi or Reynold Yip.


----------

